# Question: Max continuous current draw of AA Alkaline



## frank777 (May 17, 2007)

Does anybody know what the safe maximum continuous current draw of an AA-sized alkaline battery is?


----------



## greg_in_canada (May 17, 2007)

I don't think there is an unsafe-current draw from AA cells. The voltage will just sag and prevent too much current from being drawn (excluding dead shorts perhaps).

See this (http://www.duracell.com/oem/primary/alkaline/mx1500.asp) for how quickly the voltage drops with a 1 amp current draw.

Greg


----------



## Handlobraesing (May 17, 2007)

If you have many cells in series, one of the cells would eventually reverse and under heavy current, the risk of leaking is significant.


----------



## greg_in_canada (May 17, 2007)

Good point. I was just thinking of a single cell application.

Greg


----------



## frank777 (May 18, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Knowing it was "safe" to test maximum current, I got about 2.5 amps out of a single Duracell ultra alkaline. That was the data I needed.


----------



## Nereus (May 18, 2007)

You can find good info in Silverfox's alkaline battery shootout.

-N


----------

